# need headphones for laptop and mobile



## reddead (Jul 16, 2011)

i forgot my mobile earphones in delhi and i also needed a headphone for my laptop,so i guess now is the time to get a new one
budget is around 1000-1200
please suggest me a piece available from letsbuy/flipkart[or other COD sites]

i don't know anything about headphones or audio related stuff[1st post in audio section]

i will be using them for music on my phone and for movies on my laptop....


----------



## reddead (Jul 16, 2011)

^why are you giving me a list from bestbuy.com


----------

